# Liturgical Music



## Mr. Sacred Music (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi everyone! I got to watch the Pontificial Mass on TV, the on celebrated in the National Shrine/Crypt Church, and the music that went along with the Liturgy was great! Would anyone happen to know who composed the music, and also, does anyone have any favorites when it comes to liturgical music. The closest I've come to finding in my own collection, what I heard from Pontificial Mass, was James MacMillan's Mass. That one's a good one


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

i haven't been able to watch any ceremonies/hear the tunes.
why not check with ewtn, that catholic cable network?

dj


----------



## Mr. Sacred Music (Apr 18, 2008)

oh yeah, I hadn't thought of that. Thanks!


----------



## themusicman (Sep 5, 2008)

Regarding your choral music interests all, I found a great source of choral music recently at www.themusiclibrary.com. Selection of sacred music is pretty reobust and prices are, shall we say, under where I'd price them.


----------

